
Show HN: Flowcast, click-and-type sticky notes for website feedback - valstay
http://getflowcast.com/
======
valstay
Hi, one of the co-founders here. We started Flowcast because we wanted to make
it really easy to give and get feedback on websites you’re working on.

We looked around and saw designers giving design feedback directly on top of
designs with tools like inVision and developers giving code feedback directly
on the code with things like GitHub. We decided to do the same thing for
product teams working on websites.

We’d love to hear your thoughts and feedback on Flowcast, and I'm happy to
answer any questions!

